# Best clean up crew



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

hey everybody. What is the best thing to get for a cleanin' green hair algae. I was actually told not to get red scarlett hermit crabs, but I don't know if that's true


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

blue legs or red scarlett are fine I would also put some turbo snails in there to \good luck 
craig


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

For hair algae the best and only things are, in order of best to good: Bali monster sea hare, cerith snails (the larger the better), mexican turbo snails, Red sea sailfin tang, lawnmower blenny.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

You got lots of options here. I dont know what size tank you have or what CUC you are currently using and that has a considerable bearing on what I would recommend.

In a large tank, a Tang of any one of about 4 species would be your best bang for the buck depending on the fish you already have. In a Nano you might be better off with some snails of one sort or another. It just really depends on what you have, and how big the tank we are talking about is. Does this tank have corals too? If so what type and size.


----------

